# I have a question...



## The Poet (Jun 24, 2016)

Gentlemen,


     The word 'Haze'. 
Like 'OG' I am having a hard time learning what the term Haze refers to. 
I have been able to gather it refers to Sativa but that is as far as I have been to learn.
   I used to listen to the song "Purple Haze got all in my brain!"
I used to play in bands and that is where I learned the 13th cord.
But back then weed came from Mexico and nobody knew what it was. 

   I've a list of definitions of OG and it is like lots of other 'words' which are not in the dictionary, ambiguous.
 But being a word rather then initials I wanted to ask y'all knowledgeable folks about it. 

   Define 'Haze' please.


This is exciting... 
I hope somebody knows...


                                        The Poet...


.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2016)

Haze is a strain of pot. It is sativa and I love it. It is an up high. just another name for a strain Poet, like satori.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 24, 2016)

Rosebud...


   Not like Satori, there is only one Satori but there are many Haze's. 
It is more of a general, grouping of Sativa. 
Are they all from California? A geographical grouping like Kush.
I have hear the phrase: "Tasting haze like" ... a flavor based grouping?

   What is Haze?


                                     The Poet...&#9835;


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2016)

Haze is a strain that has been crossed with many different kinds of pot, like purple haze, super lemon haze. really. My haze comes from back east, all states should have hazes.

Oops, i didn't see your original post said gentleman...never mind...


----------



## The Poet (Jun 24, 2016)

Rosebud...


     Opps, sorry {we have been here before...}
 {dezhavu...}

 Yawl sounds too redneck.  Hmmm...

I'll just start typing without an intro.

   Thank you...


                                          The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe i just switch.::rofl::rofl::rofl: ya'll is fine,,,not redneck..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 24, 2016)

Yall is always what I use but I am in the NC where I think it originated from southern English and Irish who settled this part of the country. It may have even originated from the Cockney dialect in southern England.

That said, "guys" for me means EVERYONE in the room.

To expound on Rose's explanation, the Haze began as a single strain that was bred into existence at some point in the last 50 or so years. If it began as an F1 hybrid(as opposed to just an inbred landrace), then there will be many phenotype variations that are held in the DNA of the plant. So if the breeder pops 100 seeds of the F1 strain, he/she will get a significant variety of phenotypes across those 100 plants. If he/she then decides that 4 of the plants with different phenos all are worth saving, then you have 4 variations of that single strain. Then with breeding comes more variations.

I forget where the Haze originated, different strains originate all over the world from landraces to hybrids. My understanding of the "OG debate" is: The OG is a single strain that was developed in southern Cali by a breeder who developed the name OG. There's a lot of stories as to what OG stands for. If you have ever heard of "gangster weed", supposedly this strain was the "Original Gangster".

Now Kush is actually a landrace strain, which means the plant was indigenous to the Kush valley in Afghanistan/India/Pakistan. That strain was taken out of there and bred with other strains, and back-bred, etc., etc. is your brain melting yet  But the Kush strains generally keep certain phenotypes that are recognized as being "Kush".


----------



## The Poet (Jun 25, 2016)

Hushpuppy,


        Thank you

              Poet...


    Moist but not wet!~/...&#8730;++&#9619;&#937;&#9492;(


----------

